# F.a.q.



## daffyb (12 Juin 2007)

*Comment créer un utilisateur en mode Single User sous Tiger
*
_Merci à Tatouille pour cette aide :
_
boot en single-user

fait un 

```
fsck -yf ##(peut etre des fichiers db corrompus)
```
puis monte ton systeme de fichier pour pouvoir intervenir sur la db netinfo

```
/sbin/mount -uw /

##/*
##netinfod(8) - NetInfo daemon
##nibindd(8) - NetInfo binder
##nicl(1) - NetInfo command line utility
##nidomain(8) - NetInfo domain utility
##nidump(8) - extract text or flat-file-format data from NetInfo
##nifind(1) - find a directory in the NetInfo hierarchy
##nigrep(1) - search for a regular expression in the NetInfo hierarchy
##niload(8) - load text or flat-file-format data into NetInfo
##nireport(1) - print tables from the NetInfo hierarchy
##niutil(1) - NetInfo utility
##*/
##cat /etc/group | grep admin -> 80

niutil -create . /users/tmpuser
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser gid 80
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser uid 1544
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser shell /bin/sh
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser home /Users/tmpuser
niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser realname "tmpuser admin"

niutil -createprop . /users/tmpuser passwd 'admin'
##ou
passwd tmpuser ##-> new password -> re-type

mkdir /Users/tmpuser
mkdir /Users/tmpuser/.ssh
chown -R tmpuser:80 /Users/tmpuser
chmod 755 /Users/tmpuser

reboot  ##/* avec ton tmp user et essaye de faire un diagnostique */

##ou tu peux essayer pour restorer un backup

mv /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb /var/db/netinfo/local.nibad
niload -r / < /private/var/backups/local/nidump

##si il y a un gros probleme
##creation d'une nouvelle DB

rm -rf /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb 
##ou 
mv /var/db/netinfo/local.nidb /var/db/netinfo/local.nibad

nicl -raw local.nidb -create
nicl -raw local.nidb -create /users
nicl -raw local.nidb -create /users/root uid 0

Systemstarter 
##ou (pour les pointilleux du service minimum )
ifconfig lo0 127.0.0.1 up
netinfod -s local &

niload -r / . < /var/backups/local.nidump

reboot
```


----------



## daffyb (12 Juin 2007)

*Installer X11
*
_Merci à Moonwalker
_
Bonjour,

A force de trouver des post avec la sempiternelle question : comment installer X11, on en finirait par devenir méchant avec les newbies égarés.  

Mais, plus débrouillard que la moyenne des usagers de ce forum et grâce à l'outil de recherche de MacGénération, vous venez de trouver ceci.  

*1. Sur votre DVD n°1 d'installation cherchez "Optional Installs" :*





*2. Lancez le programme :*





*3. Sélectionnez le volume :*





*4. On obtient cette fenêtre avec des petits triangles, en fait des sous-menus qu'il faut déployer :*





*5. Sélectionnez X11 (nota : sur l'image il y a 0 octet car l'installation est déjà faite chez moi) :*





*6. Après avoir quitté le programme d'installation et rangé soigneusement votre disque, retrouvez X11 dans Applications/Utilitaires :*





*7. Ne demandez plus comment installer X11 sur Tiger (attendez Leopard)*  

 
C'moon.


----------

